

Sears vs. The American Manufacturer - pstuart
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/09/business/popular-wrench-fights-a-chinese-rival.html

======
pstuart
How can we have "free trade" and still have on-shore manufacturing succeed?

~~~
ddol
Higher quality product, better customer service, better returns policy.

Make the experience painless for the user, at every stage of the product's
lifecycle.

